# Destin Dive Report 12-26



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Took the family out for our annual winter dive We got to the Pass around 11:00 to find 1' or less ran out around 5 miles jumped in to find 3' or less of vis all the way to the bottom almost ran into the wreck held onto the anchor line so we didn't loose it saw around 6 smaller flounder in just the few seconds it took for us to realize we were wasting our time so we went topside and ran out another 7 miles to find around 25' to 30' of vis we had a great dive hit 95' for around 30 min lots of aj's and of coarse red snapper several around 20 to 30 lbs 1 even had a small remora on it I was the only one spear fishing shot 1 aj and a flounder and headed back to the pass the water laid down to a slight ripple what a great winter day to dive !


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Uh.... I think AJ's are still illegal until first of the year?? 

So .....shhhhhhh.....


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

only illegal in federal water. state water is good.


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

Yes we were around 11 miles out of the pass but only 7 miles offshore and they never went out in state waters Thanks I give a dive report and you give a response without knowing the regs:moon


----------



## Native Diver (Aug 8, 2009)

Sounds like you hada great day with yourfamily, thanks for the report.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet job man! I was wanting to go yesterday, but too crazy seas.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Sorry I wasn't trying to be a dick.

You posted "ran out around 5 miles" then "ran out another 7 miles".

My math gets that at 12 miles.

FWC Regs say "State waters extend to 3 nautical miles on the Atlantic and 9 nautical miles on the Gulf."

But what's a mile or two. Glad you got meat, Happy Nude Year!


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

The way the FWC changes the rules daily for no good reason it's hard to tell if you can keep a fish or not :banghead


----------



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

What was the water tempon the bottom?


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

57 on top 60 on the bottom I wore a 3 mill suit with a 3 mill hooded vest under it and was not cold


----------



## BOHUNTER1 (Feb 18, 2008)

If that was all you wore .... a 3mill (*OOPS YOU WORE A DOUBLE 3mm..... my bad)*

You have some serious drinking issues~

Im a warm body/temperature guy... you must have a pony bottle for your primary, cause I know you didnt stay down very long. LOL 

It was 68-69 when I dove in November, I wore a 3 mm full and a 5mm top farmer john, and a 3mm hood.... I got cold at the end of the dives

Thats 40 degrees difference, technically half your body temp and it was sucking the heat off you so fast it shut your brain down! LOL Hope yall had a great day, I know you were cool so just man up!

Steve


----------



## TONER (Mar 25, 2008)

A total 6 mill on my chest area plus my 3 mill suit is a pinnacle which believe it or not makes a huge difference I also have a good 3 mill Scuba Pro suit but there is a big difference in warmth and comfort


----------



## reelrelief (Jun 8, 2009)

Sounds like a great trip. I'm dyin' ta go.........


----------

